# whip/table top



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

hey im pretty new to doing tricks and stuff so any tips on doing table tops and whips? ive been practicing off a jump that i get about 4 feet of air and 12 feet to the landing. what you think?


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

DeadlyStryker said:


> hey im pretty new to doing tricks and stuff so any tips on doing table tops and whips? ive been practicing off a jump that i get about 4 feet of air and 12 feet to the landing. what you think?


That's very impresive...


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

VIA said:


> That's very impresive...


i dont have any pictures


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

VIA said:


> That's very impresive...


There's one^!!!

btw, just turn your bars like you are gonna do an xup, but throw you body into it... i just can't bring it back.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

you cant get mad at me, im new :-D


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

zachdank said:


> i think u r a tru E-hucker muthachucka


I will second this motion.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

zachdank said:


> i think u r a tru E-hucker muthachucka


Hahaha.

The true gnar-core rida's throw down like dis  This pic just reminds me just how much I love shiva's!


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

When whipping my mx bike I move the upper half of my body the opposite direction of the whip then swing my lower half around. This is really hard to explain. An mx whip is also much different. Make sure that you can completely control the bike with your knees. I find that if you can hold the seat with your knees you have much more control which is why I run mine kind of high.
Maybe that helped.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, from what I have seen (not an mx rider) whips on a dirt bike recquire a lot more body english (obviously since they way quite a bit) and you really need to drop your body towards the take off the jump when your in the air. On a bike you just whip it out with your arms or legs then suck it back in. Start off small and go bigger and bigger.

And MX whips that are done so the rider is almost getting upside down is the ****


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

E30Evolution said:


> Yeah, from what I have seen (not an mx rider) whips on a dirt bike recquire a lot more body english (obviously since they way quite a bit) and you really need to drop your body towards the take off the jump when your in the air. On a bike you just whip it out with your arms or legs then suck it back in. Start off small and go bigger and bigger.
> 
> And MX whips that are done so the rider is almost getting upside down is the ****


Yea that is correct. A mx whip requires work on the face of the jump also.
Flat-This is not a very good picture but I like it.


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

tables?
check this pic. 
look at the hand positions.


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

*Nice!!!!!*



mosplat said:


> tables?
> check this pic.
> look at the hand positions.


That's pretty sick bro. Making it look easy is always impressive!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

mosplat said:


> tables?
> check this pic.
> look at the hand positions.


very nice table indeed and a great pic to show the technique. Here's a tip from nam for the original poster. I table right just so you know to do the opposite if you go left. Anyway, the lesson.....Keep the left hand loose on the grips so the bars can move a bit. As you jump, throttle your right hand forward as Mo is doing in the pic and simply tuck the bike under you by pulling with the right hand hard (you want to think about sticking it in your armpit). Its a right hand motion though (the left doesnt really push away as mush as its along for the ride). Once you get that, work on really tucking your legs up under and pinching your knees for even more flat goodness and style. There you have it, a tabletop. Good luck, go practice and have fun.


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

oops there's a misunderstanding.
that right there in the pic is the amazing Anson Wellington.


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

mosplat said:


> oops there's a misunderstanding.
> that right there in the pic is the amazing Anson Wellington.


Yeah - the brake levers gave it away.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

s1ngletrack said:


> Yeah - the brake levers gave it away.


duh! I think I failed to see it because he wasn't wearing that construction helmet from Ashville. My bad. Props to Anson, he rips in a big way.


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Whip*

When whipping an MX bike it is more of a whole body effort. You use you abs a lot to throw the bike and then bring it back. On a mountain bike it is more of a flick, than a throw.

Here's Reed whipping like nothing.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

namaSSte said:


> very nice table indeed and a great pic to show the technique. Here's a tip from nam for the original poster. I table right just so you know to do the opposite if you go left. Anyway, the lesson.....Keep the left hand loose on the grips so the bars can move a bit. As you jump, throttle your right hand forward as Mo is doing in the pic and simply tuck the bike under you by pulling with the right hand hard (you want to think about sticking it in your armpit). Its a right hand motion though (the left doesnt really push away as mush as its along for the ride). Once you get that, work on really tucking your legs up under and pinching your knees for even more flat goodness and style. There you have it, a tabletop. Good luck, go practice and have fun.


Very cool explanation... thanx!!!


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

mosplat said:


> tables?
> check this pic.
> look at the hand positions.


Homeboy's styling it out like it's natural.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mosplat said:


> oops there's a misunderstanding.
> that right there in the pic is the amazing Anson Wellington.


check this out...now sponsored

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=79783


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

pdirt said:


> Very cool explanation... thanx!!!


very welcome! still, they are easier to explain than do well. I could do tables for a while but I couldnt do them well until I really put some effort into learning. Now an invert would be the next logical step but Ill leave that for the bmx rippers and pros.


----------



## newyorker (Sep 1, 2004)

namaSSte said:


> very nice table indeed and a great pic to show the technique. Here's a tip from nam for the original poster. I table right just so you know to do the opposite if you go left. Anyway, the lesson.....Keep the left hand loose on the grips so the bars can move a bit. As you jump, throttle your right hand forward as Mo is doing in the pic and simply tuck the bike under you by pulling with the right hand hard (you want to think about sticking it in your armpit). Its a right hand motion though (the left doesnt really push away as mush as its along for the ride). Once you get that, work on really tucking your legs up under and pinching your knees for even more flat goodness and style. There you have it, a tabletop. Good luck, go practice and have fun.


Nice explanation but im a little unclear on something: whatever side you table to, throttle that hand then pull the bike up under you with your 'right' hand? Do you mean left? What you said clears tables up quiute nice i just am a bit confused as to which is the dominant or more important hand. Also, if you table right, what foot do you ride forward with, the left?


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Didn't we just do this topic about a month ago?
The guys who said dirt bike moto-whips are different and cannot be done on mountain bikes are WRONG.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Here's a side view of me over the same jump. This is a "MOTO-WHIP:", not a "kick-out", or a "table-top". Most all of the whip is done on the take-off of the jump. I do not use my knees or feet to make the bike go sideways.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

namaSSte said:


> very welcome! still, they are easier to explain than do well. I could do tables for a while but I couldnt do them well until I really put some effort into learning. Now an invert would be the next logical step but Ill leave that for the bmx rippers and pros.


Dude, the whole hand twist to the armpit really WORKS, I'm starting to get 'em...
at leats now I have something to focus on... pull into armpit, twist under....

thanks again!


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

*hahahaha*



mosplat said:


> tables?
> check this pic.
> look at the hand positions.


i wonder where he stole his bike from???
JK haha


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> i wonder where he stole his bike from???
> JK haha


Ya know... in the other thread you started I thought you might be a dumb*ass...

now I KNOW you are one.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

*just an observation*



pdirt said:


> Ya know... in the other thread you started I thought you might be a dumb*ass...
> 
> now I KNOW you are one.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.


ya bro, if u read my post thoroughly (not the on on this thread), u would have noticed that i wrote, "just an observation" and "not meant to offend anyone," but i guess ur the dumbass who cant cant read. And BTW, im in school for a reason, not to become a computer technician like yourself, but do something better and not sit in a cubicle, but hey...if thats what u like to do than who am i to stop you?


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> ya bro, if u read my post thoroughly (not the on on this thread), u would have noticed that i wrote, "just an observation" and "not meant to offend anyone," but i guess ur the dumbass who cant cant read. And BTW, im in school for a reason, not to become a computer technician like yourself, but do something better and not sit in a cubicle, but hey...if thats what u like to do than who am i to stop you?


Now friend, let me just tell ya... you don't want to take a tone with me... not here, trust me, you will get served... ignored, flamed, etc...

... and you REALLY want to refrain from the comments about the amazing rider in this thread, Anson... I mean REALLY.

I will now ignore you, and let you float to the bottom, if ya start wiggling around down there, the bottom feeder posse WILL straight regulate.

I know you're gonna come out flamin' now...

<sigh> poor simple dim witted kid.

Buh bye now friend.

Say hello to the BFP


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

*pdirt has never heard of a joke*



pdirt said:


> Now friend, let me just tell ya... you don't want to take a tone with me... not here, trust me, you will get served... ignored, flamed, etc...
> 
> ... and you REALLY want to refrain from the comments about the amazing rider in this thread, Anson... I mean REALLY.
> 
> ...


obviously pdirt has never heard of something called a joke...anyone who took that joke literaly is not worth my time, so pdirt regardless of you ignoring me or whatnot, i dont care because as said earlier, if u take that sh!t literally ur not worth my time to argue with...


----------



## drboudreaux (Nov 1, 2004)

*if you like pink bikes...*

If you like pinkbikes, then maybe you should take that insensitive comment back to the pinkbike forum where it belongs. Hopefully, the next class that you take in your prestigious program will be one regarding history, ethics, and good taste.

Keep that shite to yourself.


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

*my point exactly*

once again...if u taek that joke literally, and u think i was serious, ur not worth my time.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

pdirt said:


> Ya know... in the other thread you started I thought you might be a dumb*ass...
> 
> now I KNOW you are one.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.


 True Dat 

What an ass hat


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> you stupid fyck. your dumb a$$ racial joke ain't funny.


exactly... thanks Zach! I don't like that crap, man... it's BS.



dscot420 said:


> True Dat
> 
> What an ass hat


ass hat, that always makes me laugh...





drboudreaux said:


> If you like pinkbikes, then maybe you should take that insensitive comment back to the pinkbike forum where it belongs. Hopefully, the next class that you take in your prestigious program will be one regarding history, ethics, and good taste.
> 
> Keep that shite to yourself.


Totally a pink bike forum grom...

yump.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

dp ...


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

*idiots*

iv come to realize that many people on this website are idiots. This message doesnt apply to most of you just the select few in this thread


----------



## Johnny Espionage (Feb 19, 2005)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> iv come to realize that many people on this website are idiots. This message doesnt apply to most of you just the select few in this thread


I agree with ilikepinkbikes, i believe that people such as "pdirt" should be lighted on fire, torched, and then thrown aimlessley off a cliff. i myself would enjoy this. so pdrid, and people backing pdirt, please shut your eagle holes and go back in your little burrows. thanks

and im out!


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

Johnny Espionage said:


> I agree with ilikepinkbikes, i believe that people such as "pdirt" should be lighted on fire, torched, and then thrown aimlessley off a cliff. i myself would enjoy this. so pdrid, and people backing pdirt, please shut your eagle holes and go back in your little burrows. thanks
> 
> and im out!


hahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, making a racist joke about someone who is a better rider than you will ever be is really cool. Not. Tool.

Straight up, end your life.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

*Wtf?*

I have read through this whole thread a couple times, and have no idea what you guys are all talking about. Wasn't this thread supposed to be about how to do a tabletop or whip?
Someone shows a photo of a guy doing a tabletop jump and everyone goes crazy. Is it because the guy was black? Get a life, there are plenty of black riders, his jump is not that impressive.
The last bunch of comments would likely be more intelligible if the comments were typed by someone beating on their keyboard with their fists.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

zachdank said:


> your fycking clueless.  yeah we should only be impressed w/ pictures of you. true E-god. show us your resume again. maybe some more pics of yourself. get a life yo self foo.


It's 2:00 pm on a Saturday. Why aren't you out riding? I've got the flu, otherwise I'd be at a race right now, not arguing with people on the internet.

I think my photos are pretty good. Where's your best tabletop or whip photos? That is what this thread was SUPPOSED to be for, isn't it?


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

zachdank said:


> i just got back from buildin jumps for 5 hours straight. i'm eatin lunch right now, then i'm headed back to shuvel till dark. your barkin up the wrong tree. and i don't need to post no pics of me throwin tables or whips. evryone here knows how i throw it down. you love talkin yourself up. my ridin speaks for itself.


If your riding speaks for it'self, then why do you come on this forum? 
The person who started this thread was looking for riding advice concerning how to do a tabletop or whip. I was trying to help by answering questions and showing photos.
It's nice to hear your spending the day building, actually that's great! 
Hope you have a nice lunch, and your jumps turn out well.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

zachdank said:


> thanx, i'm off now. and i just noticed someone posted a pic of me at the top of this thread as an example of a whip.


Nice pic. I thought that was you. That looks like the dirt jumps at Whistler. Good times.


----------



## drboudreaux (Nov 1, 2004)

*thanks twisted...*

Thank you Twisted for showing everyone who has read this thread that your reading comprehension skills are far worse than your "alleged" biking skills. If you had read the thread carefully, you would see that the pinkbiker made a racial remark about a very good rider. After making the remark, several people became upset including myself. Before the pinkbiker hijacked this thread with his racial blast, it was actually about table tops and whips; very informative actually. After the pinkbiker received deserved backlash for his insensitive post, he then created a new screen name and posted some stupid reply supporting his cause. (This may not be true, it just seems quite ironic that his supporter's (whatever his name was) first post was in this forum defending the pinkbiker). Either way, this is not a forum for racial blasts, nor should any forum be a place for that. Good luck with your flu - hopefully it doesnt keep you down too long. And next time some idiot makes a racial blast, use your good sense and dont support it. This is not a bigot forum, whether the person is joking or not.


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

*tards*

ok bro 1st off we arent the same person, he lives down the street from me, we ride just about everyday unless its raining like it is now. But besides the point, this thread has turned into a dog and pony show. Every has come here to make themselves look all gnarly and say how they have been building jumps and doin races all day and they come here on their spare time or whatnot. My fyckin ass... I made a simple joke earlier which should not have been taken personaly. But the true people who ruined this thread are the ones that did in fact take it to seriously and went to far. I'm sorry for makin a simple joke that was taken to far. Whatev, since i started this little argument ill be the one to hopefully end it unless u guys have your 2 cents to put in.


----------



## drboudreaux (Nov 1, 2004)

*no problem from me*

no prob...thanks for the apology.

ride on brother


----------



## MarzocchiFork (Jan 5, 2005)

TWISTED said:


> Here's a side view of me over the same jump. This is a "MOTO-WHIP:", not a "kick-out", or a "table-top". Most all of the whip is done on the take-off of the jump. I do not use my knees or feet to make the bike go sideways.


Dont the MXers have the advantage of using the gryo effect while on a dirtbike? Gas it brings the front up and rear brake brings it down...


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

zachdank said:


> your a liar and a clown. your the only dip$hit who ruined this thread. you know your the same as jonny E. hey zed is this clown posting two names on the same I.P.?


ok zach, ur the fyckin ass who has to carry this on...atleast dr could accept my appology and realize that i was done, but ur fyckin a$$ isnt done. Its people like you that i was reffering to when i said that my joke shouldnt have been taken literally and i was JK (just kidding if u didnt already know). So why dont u just shut ur pie hole and stop now, because i already have and im not lookin to carry this stupid argument on any further.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

aside from all the flamin, just found this pic of the day on pink bike, nice whip.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> ok zach, ur the fyckin ass who has to carry this on...atleast dr could accept my appology and realize that i was done, but ur fyckin a$$ isnt done. Its people like you that i was reffering to when i said that my joke shouldnt have been taken literally and i was JK (just kidding if u didnt already know). So why dont u just shut ur pie hole and stop now, because i already have and im not lookin to carry this stupid argument on any further.


You dont Just come on a bike forum and post racist jokes and expect people to like you.
Yeah, sure it was a simple joke, but you dont post sh!t like that, even if it wasnt intended on hurting anyone, I took it seriosuly, as it should have been. It was a picture of a sweet-ass table, and all you noticed was the black guy doing the trick. Think twice before posting sh!t like that, or better yet, dont post at all. you dont help anyways.

Expect people to be pissed off when they should be.


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

*just stop now!*



[email protected] said:


> You dont Just come on a bike forum and post racist jokes and expect people to like you.
> Yeah, sure it was a simple joke, but you dont post sh!t like that, even if it wasnt intended on hurting anyone, I took it seriosuly, as it should have been. It was a picture of a sweet-ass table, and all you noticed was the black guy doing the trick. Think twice before posting sh!t like that, or better yet, dont post at all. you dont help anyways.
> 
> Expect people to be pissed off when they should be.


ya well not the whole world is as literal as yourself. My dad is jewish but u think i get offended when i hear jewish jokes? No i dont, because its just a little joke which shouldnt be cared about. I luagh at it because it was a good joke although it may sound harsh but the person who thought of it must have been pretty clever. THIS ARGUMENT WILL NEVER END IF U GUYS JUST KEEP PUTTIN IN YOUR 2 CENTS. iv tried to end this discussion more than once


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

i cant believe that i just read through this whole thread........

please, put this thread out of its misery zedro....


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

*is zedro russian*

nothin relating to this argument, but if zedro reads this, can he tell me if he is russain or not. Just out of curiosity


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> nothin relating to this argument, but if zedro reads this, can he tell me if he is russain or not. Just out of curiosity


... if zedro reads this?

hes probably read this whole thread a thousand times already laughing his head off.....


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> nothin relating to this argument, but if zedro reads this, can he tell me if he is russain or not. Just out of curiosity


edit: fvck, double post


----------



## mbfanatic (May 28, 2004)

Here's a whipper-snapper, credits to konabiker for the photo.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

*why...*

why did you DUMB LITTLE FYCKERS RUIN MY THREAD! a$$wipes...


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Johnny Espionage said:


> I agree with ilikepinkbikes, i believe that people such as "pdirt" should be lighted on fire, torched, and then thrown aimlessley off a cliff. i myself would enjoy this. so pdrid, and people backing pdirt, please shut your eagle holes and go back in your little burrows. thanks
> 
> and im out!


BFP.....chomp.....chomp.........










Pink bikers like you are pukes. You are the lowest form of life on Earth. You are not even human, [email protected] beings. You are nothing but unorganized grabastic pieces of amphibian shyt. We are the BFP. Because we are hard you will not like us. But the more you hate us the more you will learn. We are hard but we are fair. There is no racial bigotry here. We do not look down on nyggers, *****, [email protected] or greasers. Here you are all equally worthless. Our orders are to weed out all non-hackers who do not pack the gear to serve in our beloved Posse. Do you maggots understand that?

Got that Jr.?


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]BFP.....chomp.....chomp.........
> 
> Pink bikers like you are pukes. ...Our orders are to weed out all non-hackers who do not pack the gear to serve in our beloved Posse. Do you maggots understand that?
> 
> Got that Jr.?


LOL ...tehheeee...



DStrike said:


> why did you DUMB LITTLE FYCKERS RUIN MY THREAD! a$$wipes...


Hey I actually learned a great table tip here in this thread, and it's really been helping me learn 'em... so, it's not all bad... thanks for the thread!


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

pdirt said:


> Hey I actually learned a great table tip here in this thread, and it's really been helping me learn 'em... so, it's not all bad... thanks for the thread!


you are welcome


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

*exactly what im talkin about...*



e[I said:


> o]BFP.....chomp.....chomp.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are the exact kind of person who i am talkin about. The person that takes this sh!t to seriously even when it has nothing to do with your well-being. I have tried to end this argument for maybe the 3rd or 4th time now and yet people like you who feel they still need to prove themselves as "the big man" keep comin back wiht their inputs. Just stop now because we dont care anymore, we have been arguing for about 2 days now and i think we have had enough. But hey, i cant tell you to stop ur gonna have to make that choice. If u want to keep going go ahead.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> you are the exact kind of person who i am talkin about. The person that takes this sh!t to seriously even when it has nothing to do with your well-being. I have tried to end this argument for maybe the 3rd or 4th time now and yet people like you who feel they still need to prove themselves as "the big man" keep comin back wiht their inputs. Just stop now because we dont care anymore, we have been arguing for about 2 days now and i think we have had enough. But hey, i cant tell you to stop ur gonna have to make that choice. If u want to keep going go ahead.


how old r u?

you talked the trash and now just suk it up and take the beating like a man


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

TWISTED said:


> Didn't we just do this topic about a month ago?
> The guys who said dirt bike moto-whips are different and cannot be done on mountain bikes are WRONG.


ya. fo serious...

anybody watched Thomas Vanderham's (sp?) part in NWD5? 
there is a section of him at monsterpark. he totally motowhips it. (as opposed to just pivoting)


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

*zach just stop speakin...*



zachdank said:


> you have been dominated like 10 times over. don't you have some KKK websites that you could be hangin out at? throw in the towel already.


i already said that it was a stupid joke that wasnt intended to be taken personally. And your a fyckin idiot for sayin "iv been dominated 10x over" because 1st off im not here to argue i already basically appologized if i hurt anyones feelings with a joke that wasnt intended to be taken personally. And 2nd off its people like you who like to carry this is on. Why cant you just stop


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> how old r u?
> 
> you talked the trash and now just suk it up and take the beating like a man


and as for you, i already appologized and you guys just wont end it for some reason. For all i care u could have just ignored that comment and went on with your posts and not responded to mine considering this post was titled whip/table top


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

*right............*



zachdank said:


> i'm just waiting for you to lick my chode. chode licker.


i just lost all respect for you with that comment. All your credibility has been lost...


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> you are the exact kind of person who i am talkin about. The person that takes this sh!t to seriously even when it has nothing to do with your well-being. I have tried to end this argument for maybe the 3rd or 4th time now and yet people like you who feel they still need to prove themselves as "the big man" keep comin back wiht their inputs. Just stop now because we dont care anymore, we have been arguing for about 2 days now and i think we have had enough. But hey, i cant tell you to stop ur gonna have to make that choice. If u want to keep going go ahead.


Take a hint jackass, we're trying to run you off.

Don't F with da BFP.


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Take a hint jackass, we're trying to run you off.
> 
> Don't F with da BFP.


glad to see u have alot of time on your hands. Go fyckin ride instead of talkin trash


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

zachdank said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!! please tell me it ain't so chode master. what will i do w/ out my credibility? and what about your respect that i crave? i need you ilikeypinkbikey.


glad to see zach is done with the argument


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> Go fyckin ride instead of talkin trash


I could say the same to you since you can't seem to stay out of this thread and stop yourself from baiting everyone.


----------



## El Dorado (Jan 24, 2004)

*whip peruvian style*



VIA said:


> That's very impresive...


rider: pacific


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]I could say the same to you since you can't seem to stay out of this thread and stop yourself from baiting everyone.


ya well when its rainin hard i prefer to not ride.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

please close this thread...


----------



## the mtn man (May 23, 2004)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> ya well when its rainin hard i prefer to not ride.


i do. but thats off topic.

how about instead of bustin each others a$$es for no reason, you try to keep this thread on topic? it doesnt really matter what anyone said, so why not just ignore the people you find to be stupid.

well, anyway, i dont really know how to whip that well, but my friend does, and when he describes it to me, he says to keep you body upright, and pivot your entire lower body, using your knees to grab the seat, and swing it around and bring it back.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

newyorker said:


> Nice explanation but im a little unclear on something: whatever side you table to, throttle that hand then pull the bike up under you with your 'right' hand? Do you mean left? What you said clears tables up quiute nice i just am a bit confused as to which is the dominant or more important hand. Also, if you table right, what foot do you ride forward with, the left?


Sorry bout that. You can technically have either foot fwd but ideally, if you table righ, right foot fwd, right hand twist and tuck. Vice versa if you go left. Unfortunately for me, I jump left foot fwd but table right (go figure). It can be done just fine but you have to get your arse swung out to the right and fwd a bit to really push the bike flat. Oh yeah, it looks more stylish if you pinch the knees in too.

Have fun with it. Its a really cool little move once you get the feel down.


----------

